# Fish ID



## deadlydave (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi 
Would anybody be able to identify what kind of fish this is.
Caught it in cast net in Regatta lake Coomera where the pipe from the Coomera feeds the lake


----------



## deadlydave (Nov 20, 2007)

Found out what the fish is ,it is a spotted scat.Be warned though that the top barbs have poison glands under them and they pack a bit of a punch.Apparently they are a nice table fish that the Vietnamese people quite like,if cleaned straight away.One I am not really very interested in trying


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

That particular fish is a spotted turncoat vicar, damn religious beast that it is


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.fishlinkworldwide.com/fish/index.php?productID=191
Spotted Scad
Cheers Ray


----------



## Aussiefinatic (Jul 22, 2013)

Ray thanks for the link I know now where to look, when I get an unusual fish


----------

